# VBZ  kritisiert T-Com-Kundenfang für Optionstarife



## Captain Picard (30 November 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/53774


> So mancher Kunde der Deutschen Telekom kann sich nach Angaben der Verbraucherzentrale
> Sachsen derzeit angeblich nicht erklären, weshalb die T-Com ihm Leistungen in Rechnung stelle,
> die er gar nicht vereinbart habe. Auf der Telefonrechnung der Betroffenen tauche plötzlich
> zusätzlich zum monatlichen Grundbetrag für den Telefonanschluss ein monatlicher
> ...


soso, die bösen Outsources....

cp


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2004)

ja, klar,  ========= ironie des schicksals====
an die wenden die scheiße bauen.


----------

